# Gripper



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have always been just a little afraid of my table saw for two reasons.

1. Since I had a stroke almost two years ago, my balance has been really... well, pretty much gone.

2. When I bought the saw used, it did not have a blade guard or a splitter.

I made my own zero clearance inserts and added home made splitters, but I still had to deal with lousy balance and no blade guard.

At the last wood working show in town I happened to see a demo of the Gripper by Micro Jig. I had long wanted one of these safety devices and behold... the vendor was offering a show special. Not one, but two, Gripper devices each with all the optional do-dads to go with them for right at $100.00. That's just over the price through Rockler for one with only some of the options!

I was very happy with the deal and have been using them each time I make a cut at my table saw. Having a device that allows me to not only stay balanced, but to also safely pass my hand directly over the blade while making a cut has made my wood working time much more relaxing.

Today I started milling the pieces for a flag display I have in the works and I learned something totally new that the Gripper lets me do.










That strip of wood is less than 1/64" thick! The picture makes it look thicker than it really is. I could never get that close to the blade with any of my home made push sticks nor would I ever try!

For any who have not yet heard or seen one of this guys, here is a photo of one of them with all the bells and whistles attached except for the clear plastic piece that is designed to connect two of them together. (I got two of those in the deal also)










I highly recommend this device not only for the safety and peace of mind it affords, but also for its ability to make even difficult cuts go smoothly.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Good for you Johnnie. Looks like something that will keep you pushing on. Nice gripper.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Years ago, I sold most all my big, expensive, saws and other WW tools because of a stroke. Didn't think I'd ever be able to do that again; so, I hear what you're saying.

Nowadays, I'm always looking for ways to make things safer and easier, because I've still got damage from it.

Been seeing that at Rockler for some time now, glad to hear it works out so good for you. After reading your review, I may just have to spring for one.

Thanks, Johnnie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

H.A.S. Let me add to the reasons to have one for those of us suffering the after math of a stroke. I have to walk with a cane, or a wheeled walker because not only is my balance shot, but my legs are very weak and tire easily.

When that happens, I have been known to simply fall down unless I'm using either the cane or the walker. I've had a couple of near misses with my legs giving out while doing a project. Now, even in my condition I can work at my table saw and feel supported through every cut because I'm putting weight on the gripper as it passes over the blade and not trying to support myself with my hips against the saw.

The $100 bucks I paid to get them at the show was cheap when you consider the peace of mind I have now. :thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Good for you, man. And thanks for the testimonial. I'm a physical therapist and it's always nice to have suggestions for patients. Now if I ever get a woodworker I'll know exactly what to tell them!
--Matt


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had a gripper for several years
And like it alot


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to take a bit of a counterpoint on this one. I've had one for a couple of years and, while it works well on the router table, I have'nt been able to get comfortable with it on the table saw. My biggest issue, I think, is that it cannot be used with either the blade guard nor the riving knife. For extremely thin rips, I prefer the Rockler or Peachtree thin rip guide. This puts the wide part of the stock against the fence. Actually, a properly placed featherboard works very well. The downside to my method is continually moving the fence. I know some like the thing but it's just not high on my list of favorites. It does work very well for profiling small pieces on the router table. :smile:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with you on every point John. It will not work with the blade guard or a proper splitter in place. However as I said at the start, my saw has neither of these as the saw is old and they were not on it when I bought it nor are they available from Sears parts.

I also prefer to cut thin strips on the outside of the blade while moving the fence rather than cutting the strip on the fence side. The thin strip I showed was actually the cut off from a piece I was sizing for my project. My point was that even with a sizing device in place, I could not make a strip that narrow before without having it brake of get kicked back at me. I have found that the Gripper can be used for this job as well. One of the do-dads that came in the set was a piece to be attached to the device that actually pushes the cutoff past the blade. I'm not sure if that piece comes in the standard unit that Rockler, Amazon or Wood Craft sells, but its available as are all of the other options that I got in the set from the show.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Johnnie - I suspect that were I in your situation, with no guard nor riving knife available, I would be more enthusiastic about the Gripper. My Gripper came with a 1/4" wide leg and there is an 1/8" wide leg available. The same company, Microjig, also sells a splitter that fits in the blade slot of your zero clearance insert though.You can use the Gripper with a splitter as the splitter is well below the "bridge" of the Gripper. I have the Ridgid 4510 for a saw and the riving knife is adjustable to below the top of the blade so it can be used for non-through cuts.:smile:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The pair I got in the set had the 1/4 and the 1/8 legs. I made my own splitter for my standard blades when I made my first ZCI for the saw. I've changed to thin kerf blades and now have the Micro Jig "Super Steel" splitter installed on a new ZCI.


----------



## Joe Pack (Jun 20, 2012)

I use the Grippers in a set of 2. I would be lost without them; control is great. Just make sure to clean the dust from the rubber pads from time to time.


----------



## jeep.nut (Oct 15, 2015)

I would love to have a gripper. My home made saw bench has no safety devices.
I live in Thailand and it is impossible to get any thing like that here.
When I see wood fun video;s on the net I drool about all the nice soft white pine all ready sized to work with.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a poor man's gripper*

If your fence has parallel sides you can make something like this:










or this:


----------

